# Hot tip for the MH kitchen



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I saw these a few years ago and thought they were a brilliant design, but they were plastic and didn't last long.

Anyway I saw them online just before Crimble and charmer that I am I ordered 2 sets for Liz, one for home and the other for the MH.

They're now made from stainless steel and very robust, and they work better than any other type I've seen or used, they come with an adhesive pad, but I drilled and countersunk two holes in ours so they can be screwed up instead.

linky tingy


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Very nice kev. But why in subs lounge?
Dave p


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Why not I've paid up, or is there a rule on what can be posted in here?

I would normally post this sort of thing in off topic but then it gets lost after no posts to the thread, and as it doesn't require any action, it would go after 30 days, and if no one sees it, the tip is lost.


----------



## prof20 (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi Kev n Liz,
Thanks for the post and the links, do you have the dimensions please as am considering for both home & M/H.

Regards, 

Roger


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Why not I've paid up, or is there a rule on what can be posted in here?
> 
> I would normally post this sort of thing in off topic but then it gets lost after no posts to the thread, and as it doesn't require any action, it would go after 30 days, and if no one sees it, the tip is lost.


but it's dumped after the same time in the lounge as well. Why not put it in "food & drink"?

btw - got a single one (similar) in the van kitchen......


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

I've got a single one in the van too, works very well and blends in nicely with the van decor.

Pete


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Guys, guys, it's just that Kev is so used to making controversial posts that he automatically put it in the Subs Lounge! :lol: 

Top Tips might be the place.

Handy gadget, might get one as the towels with loops easily blow off the hooks when the door is opened.


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

pippin said:


> Guys, guys, it's just that Kev is so used to making controversial posts that he automatically put it in the Subs Lounge! :lol:
> 
> Top Tips might be the place.
> 
> Handy gadget, might get one as the towels with loops easily blow off the hooks when the door is opened.


Yes, I was just about to suggest Top Tips.

However, as you've put it in the Lounge I feel I ought to ask why it is for your wife? Surely it's just a piece of household equipment that benefits both of you. 

Chris


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

*Sits back and waits for the fighting to begin... pissed off so will take my mind away from things*


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

ChrisandJohn said:


> pippin said:
> 
> 
> > Guys, guys, it's just that Kev is so used to making controversial posts that he automatically put it in the Subs Lounge! :lol:
> ...


Albert woud not care where tea towels were hung

However I would

So that may explain why it is for the pleasure of his women

Vive la difference :lol: :lol: 
Aldra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Bulawayolass, what's *****ing you off???? :lol: 

You are never trying to stir up things are you???

No never  

Aldra


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

I have to prove that l have been through hell over the last 2.5 years or just over with Dad & Brian's passing and mums psychiatric ward stays and sheltered accom and all the mess life has been. But l don't know how to prove it as l have not been to the Dr for tablets and unless you have been taking lots and lots of tablets then you are not going through hell. Looks like l loose the case before it gets started


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

And you have dealt with it all

Through sheer hard work and determination to see it through

Brian will be proud as well you know

You have more than won the case  

Sandra


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

prof20 said:


> Hi Kev n Liz,
> Thanks for the post and the links, do you have the dimensions please as am considering for both home & M/H.
> 
> Regards,
> ...


I was going to guess 7'' x 4'' but it's only 120mm x 75mm I like it as it's such an elegant design for such a simple job, and works better than any other I've ever used.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

bognormike said:


> Kev_n_Liz said:
> 
> 
> > Why not I've paid up, or is there a rule on what can be posted in here?
> ...


Thanks Mike I didn't realise that.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

pippin said:


> Guys, guys, it's just that Kev is so used to making controversial posts that he automatically put it in the Subs Lounge! :lol:


Unlike you of course :wink:

I don't think I post to be controversial, it's just read that way by some, I could take lessons in controversy from some on here though, or is that a controversial thing to say :roll: :roll:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

ChrisandJohn said:


> pippin said:
> 
> 
> > Guys, guys, it's just that Kev is so used to making controversial posts that he automatically put it in the Subs Lounge! :lol:
> ...


That was a tongue in cheek bit Chris, like buying your wife a circular saw for Christmas knowing she'd never use it or buying her a vacuum cleaner, I did buy it for Liz though as we did the whole kitchen out 2 years ago and we've never really had anywhere for the T towels, and it was bugging her, but I knew what I wanted to get, and found them just before Christmas, so got them, and as a bit of fun I wrapped them up. Typical of Liz she liked them better than the circular saw or the vac.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

bulawayolass said:


> *Sits back and waits for the fighting to begin... ****ed off so will take my mind away from things*


Sorry that you're feeling down but I'm going to let you down, New years res is to not get wound up over things irrelevant people say or do OM OM OM :lol: :lol:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

bulawayolass said:


> I have to prove that l have been through hell over the last 2.5 years or just over with Dad & Brian's passing and mums psychiatric ward stays and sheltered accom and all the mess life has been. But l don't know how to prove it as l have not been to the Dr for tablets and unless you have been taking lots and lots of tablets then you are not going through hell. Looks like l loose the case before it gets started


Didn't you share your grief with us in the forum, if so, then it's documented, and we're all witnesses to your grief and I'm sure if requested to, emails would be forthcoming to that effect.


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Kev,

Thanks for the tip they look good.

Regards,

Graham


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Basia usually leaves them in a damp heap instead of hanging them up to dry, which then is down to me :roll: :lol: 

Geoff


----------



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

Sandra Im pleased Albert doesnt mind where damp teatowels are hung  

Graham doesnt 
a. often handle one or
b. think they need hanging at all :lol: :lol:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I wish I was a woman, then I'd be perfect :lol: :lol: :wink: :wink:


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> ChrisandJohn said:
> 
> 
> > pippin said:
> ...


I bought both my sons (and their families) vacuum cleaners for Christmas. I offered one to my daughter but she was happy with the one she has. We'd already bought one for ourselves and were impressed.

AirRam

Chris


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I'd get strung up if I did that, you can buy that sort of thing anytime, but Christmas, Birthdays and Valentines, it has to be a bit more personal, not expensive but it needs a bit of thought, Like I also bought her a new purse as the old one was a bit worn out.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

What a delightful family

Me Ijust give them £200 pounds each

Should never have had so many kids :lol: 
And they have gone on to have 10 grand kids

They would not be pleased if I chose the big present

Suits me as my Christmas is easily sorted

Even the Gkids are happy to buy their own presents

Win Win All round :lol: 

A very Lazy Mum,Mum in law and Grandma :lol: :lol: 

But doing alright with the in laws :lol: 

Aldra


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

They did get small personal presents as well, especially the grandchildren, and I did check first if they wanted the AirRam, which is how my daughter had the opportunity to decline.


Chris


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

They've popped up again.


----------

